# Oprah Winfrey



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2018)

Since  Sunday night's  Hollywood  TV show, There's talk of Oprah's  running for/or BECOMING

President  of the United States of America.  (Potus)

  What are YOUR thoughts about this?

  Any comments?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 9, 2018)

IMO it is a dangerous trend to have celebrities running for president and turning the national election into a popularity contest.

Nothing against Oprah, I think that she would have the good sense to surround herself with subject matter experts, listen to them and make informed decisions.

I suppose the biggest deciding factor would be who runs against her.  If she ran against our current leader I would vote for her in a heartbeat.

How's that for a wishywashy answer, LOL!!!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 9, 2018)

Come on. A billionaire, TV "star", who doesn't know the first thing about governing. It'll never happen!!!!!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 9, 2018)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Come on. A billionaire, TV "star", who doesn't know the first thing about governing. It'll never happen!!!!!!


  Laffin...Good job!!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 9, 2018)

If she doesn't know the first thing about governing...then she has a chance!

HDH


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 9, 2018)

It's my understanding that politics/political discussion are not allowed on this forum.​


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 9, 2018)

That speech was simply amazing. If she and some of the others throw some money into it, they may change some things that need to change.

[I edited this post to remove political content; not hard to imagine what's gone, I'm sure.]


----------



## IKE (Jan 9, 2018)

I don't see her running myself.

Of course we all know that Ronald Regan was in the movies prior to being POTUS but there have been a lot of other "*celebrities*" involved in politics in the past.

http://www.imdb.com/list/ls000025899/


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 9, 2018)

This is my personal opinion,I've never liked her,no way will this happen.Yes,she does wonderful charity work,she should stick with doing that. She's not as bad as some celebrities who don't know how, or want to stay out of the 'media spotlight' e.g the ever annoying Kardashian family Sue


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jan 9, 2018)

I've always thought she was pretty level headed. I'd vote for her, but I doubt she'll ever run. She's got too many irons in the fire right now.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 9, 2018)

_*NEWS FLASH:*_

Nobody's perfect.

Hal


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 9, 2018)

Who said she might run?


----------



## Lon (Jan 9, 2018)

I have no problem with her and think she would be no better or worse than what we have had in the past. I doubt however that Main Stream Media could or would do a HATCHET JOB on her like they did TRUMP. Ultimetly the electorate will decide anyway and I am comfortable with that.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 9, 2018)

I'll vote for her.  Maybe she'll give everyone in the US a new car!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 9, 2018)

I think it is a big jump to assume a tilt at the presidency from just one speech, but it was a truly great speech. It was succinct, articulate, told a story that was important and captured the mood of the moment. Her delivery was perfect and I think it is a shame that the message in her words is being lost in speculation about the 2020 election. Talk about jumping the gun.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 9, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> It's my understanding that politics/political discussion are not allowed on this forum.​



I agree.  This is one of two threads on the forum today which are political in nature.  Both have potential to become rather heated in nature.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 9, 2018)

I think the thread could survive provided that any offending posts are deleted. The topic is Oprah Winfrey. Surely we can discuss her and what is being written about her in the media without starting a partisan sh*t f*ght. On the other hand. I would much rather talk about her message to the world about the appalling behaviour of powerful men towards women.

Possibly because of her speech, but I suspect independently, three women have now come forward with complaints against a popular Australian show business star. The incidents complained of happened as recently as 2014 during a season of the stage show "Rocky Horror Show" and the women did report them to management but nothing happened and now there is no record of their complaining. However, the police are now involved and corroborating witnesses are coming forward.

The star in question - Craig McLachlan, has been replaced as Frankenfurter by his understudy and work on his TV series "Dr Blake Mysteries" has been suspended. The police are investigating. The publicity  must be sending a shiver up a number of male spines. This should mean that in the future less women will have to declare "Me too".

Because of women like Oprah and all of the brave women who have belatedly spoken out, the pathway to justice has been smoothed and Oprah's message "Time's Up" is proving to be an accurate observation.

As for show biz people who entered politics, there is ample precedent - Reagan, Schwarzenegger, Eastwood, Trump. I think Winfrey could match any of them if she chose to enter the lists.


----------



## AliceNWonderland (Jan 9, 2018)

I saw on the news that she was thinking of running for president and then on another news broadcast that she has no intention of running.  Strange.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 9, 2018)

I think the first was speculation dressed up as news. This is a real example of fake news. 
The second could be real, or it could be strategy.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 9, 2018)

People were so enthused by her speech, people like Seth Meyers were suggesting she run for President. When they asked her longtime boyfriend Steadman Graham, he said:

“It’s up to the people,” Graham told _the Los Angeles Times_. “She would absolutely do it.”

He certainly left that door open for her.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 9, 2018)

> The topic is Oprah Winfrey. ​



Then shouldn't it be in the Entertainment forum?

Partisan or not, a discussion about whether someone is going to run for President is political.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 9, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Then shouldn't it be in the Entertainment forum?
> 
> Partisan or not, a discussion about whether someone is going to run for President is political.



I think her speech was over and above the category of entertainment and it was also above politics. It was about the realities of young women from the time of Rosa Parks until the present day with a hopeful message of a better time ahead.

If we can focus on that we should not fall foul of the ban on politics. 
If we cannot, then there is very little of a serious nature we can discuss that is not also on the edge of politics.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 9, 2018)

There are many, many topics that are not on the edge of politics. But, at this stage, debating about whether or not a subject is political seems pointless.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 9, 2018)

Sadly, I am beginning to agree with you.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 10, 2018)

Funny that the subject of women being abused got bounced to the entertainment category. Not my idea of entertainment, but whatever...

And that glaringly untrue political statement was allowed to remain.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 10, 2018)

IMO Stedman Graham's comment was not a casual off the cuff remark.  

I think it was a clever way to stick a toe in the water and check the temperature/mood of the public.  It would have cost a fortune to have a national polling organization get that kind of information and he used the media to get a quick check for free.

It will be interesting to see if you know who runs for you know what in 2020.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 10, 2018)

Hate to see her drug into that mud hole
but
if anyone could survive...
The Color Purple comes to mind


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2018)

If she's not running, then this is all just fluff from a rumor mill.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 10, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> If she's not running, then this is all just fluff from a rumor mill.



I don't consider the Me Too movement to be fluff from a rumor mill. Maybe the running for president part, but I don't think so. I would be surprised if she's not serious, at least testing the waters.

Political analysts have said Arnold Swarzenegger would not have been elected without her help (Maria Shriver and Winfrey are friends from their college days and Winfrey helped her old friend's husband). She's a very powerful woman.

I hope she remains actively engaged in the Me Too movement that transcends politics.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> I don't consider the Me Too movement to be fluff from a rumor mill. Maybe the running for president part, but I don't think so. I would be surprised if she's not serious, at least testing the waters.
> 
> Political analysts have said Arnold Swarzenegger would not have been elected without her help (Maria Shriver and Winfrey are friends from their college days and Winfrey helped her old friend's husband). She's a very powerful woman.
> 
> I hope she remains actively engaged in the Me Too movement that transcends politics.



I was only referring to the the running for president part. Until just here, when someone mentioned Stedman, I couldn't figure out how this even got started, so I assumed fake news or rumor mill.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 10, 2018)

It happened after the Golden Globes show, RR. Seth Myers said she should run and so did some others, then they asked Steadman. It kind of snowballed from there, but that's where it started.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> It happened after the Golden Globes show, RR. Seth Myers said she should run and so did some others, then they asked Steadman. It kind of snowballed from there, but that's where it started.



Thank you Jane. Sorry I missed your previous info!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 10, 2018)

Not a problem, RR. I don't think I was clear enough about when it happened.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 10, 2018)

There are some individuals who I think would make a good President but  when I think about it more I change my mind and think  it's best they remain where they are because they would lose some of their impact if they did become President. I put Oprah in that category.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't think she really wants to run as much as she wants a political/social voice. To top it off she has a Harvey Weinstein mark on her record. That picture alone will/could determine her political fate.

https://www.snopes.com/oprah-kissing-weinstein-cheek/

I think she's happy with her status which gives her a voice just about anytime she wants.


----------



## Lara (Jan 12, 2018)

Here's what the Washington Post has to say about Oprah's Golden Globe speech and running for president:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...tion-research-for-you/?utm_term=.b3706b410a93


----------

